# Goliath v2 Ni coils



## Gert_Koen (6/8/15)

Hi does anyone have or bringing in Ni coils for Goliath v2?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 3FVape (25/8/15)

Hi, Have a check at 3fvape to see if it meet your needs --> Nickel Ni200


----------

